# I've Changed My Mind



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Well.. ALOT has happened this past few days.. I decided to take a long break from bettas and couldnt stand it.. Bettas and this forum have both been a Huge part of my life. We learned about Mohs hardness scale in class and instead of listening. I tuned myself out and thought hard about fishkeeping.. n those 10 minutes I thought how I would let these few losses ruin a goal I had set for myself of winning my first ever show. I wasnt going to give up. I decided to take a new aspect of betta breeding and take a new start.. I am selling off all of my stock except the best fish and buying in more stock.. During the Summer I was flying through water changes but now Im sluggish.. With 8 hours of school and 2 hours of sports Im tired by WC time. I can barely stand it but this is a part of my life. Im starting on an even smaller scale that I can cooperate with and maintain.. Heres the stock Ive accumulated so far and this will be probably 1 fourth of my stock since im going to be breeding on a VERY small scale..


----------



## LizardFish (Sep 19, 2012)

VERY beautiful fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

And you'll have the pretty red one from Rachel that she's giving you for your birthday.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

oh good, I will be able to get my Mo Mustard Gas after all


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hopefully RU.. and thank guys. Im hoping Ill be able to get atleast 1 spawn per month-2 months


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Happy to hear your not giving up and cutting back some so you can keep up with all you have to do. Good luck !!!!


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Hiya Mo  Nice to see you back with us!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Glad you came back


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome back 
I think you should keep it as a side hobby since you mentioned 8 hours of school and the sports. You have beautiful fish  
Best of luck. Try not to let it overwhelm you.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Mo, I'm so happy to hear you've changed your mind! You really are a pillar of the community here. Your remaining stock is gorgeous, I am especially glad you've kept that MG female. I was eyeing her covetously before. I can't wait to see her babies 

Re-starting on a small scale is good, especially if the size of your operation was cutting into your time and enjoyment for other things.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

Welcome back! Glad you have come back, your bettas are gorgeous and I think it is a good idea to downgrade your stock so it will be easier on yourself.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You have a chocolate betta too. I am glad you are back. Around here school is waste of time.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys.. And CB which of my fish is a chocolate betta


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The 5th from the bottom. Light brown fins dark blue body. It is a good idea to breed a chocolate to a yellow Betta you get better yellow and chocolate. The color of the fins could be called ivory. My chocolate is a delta tail. He has hyper aggression.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I thought that was a Mustard Gas Female HM betta


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you could get a yellow of the opposite gender. I mean dark blue body and ivory fins. Chocolate is an uncommon color. It is getting more common in pet stores.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm glad you're back. Your fish are beautiful btw. :]


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Mo said:


> I thought that was a Mustard Gas Female HM betta


Me too... because she is :-D Chocolate bettas have brown bodies and yellow fins. Mustard Gas bettas have a green or blue body, or a yellow body with heavy blue iridescence, and yellow fins. Here is a link that explains the difference: http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=986


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mos betta fits chocolate exactly.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Its a mustard Gas CB. black body with HEAVY blue irredescence and Yellow fins with Blue outline/egding


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It looks more chocolate to me.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Mmmm... Chocolate and Bettas together?! Two of my favorite things in one :-D


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

it is NOT a chocolate Betta.. I can assure you that


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Sigh. That first male looks so much like my first betta, dionysus. I really need to have a new salamander betta someday. I have such a soft spot for them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The one with the dark blue body and ivory fins is chocolate. I keep a chocolate male almost exactly like that. I compared other chocolate bettas exact match. The fins of a chocolate betta are like old paper. I am telling you it is chocolate betta. A yellow betta crosses great.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

It is not. Chocolate betta.. You have NOT seen this betta in real life nor can you depict the true color of my fish


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

CB its a mustard gas... trust me.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

A chocolate betta is a Brown betta with no or little iridescence with fearing yellow tinted fins


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

ahhhh yay <3
We love you Mo

((whoops, maybe wrong timing? xD))


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

omg stop fighting over Mo's mustard gas!! lol
It's a gorgeous fish, let bygone's be bygone's I suppose. Settle it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My mustard gas has a blue body with yellow fins.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Hullo Mo!

I am glad that you are choosing a pace of betta keeping that will work with your other commitments, particularly your commitment to your health and well being!


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Great Betta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dark blue body with light fins makes a huge difference in breeding. I have seen the picture and it is like all chocolates I have ever seen.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

CB why don't you understand.. My fish is NOT a chococlate Betta.. She has a black body with heavy blue irredesence, yellow fins and a blue edge..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry in the picture the fish looks exactly like a chocolate betta.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

It's not.. I'm sorry but it isn't... This is a chocolate Betta.. Brown Body with Clearish yellow fins


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh in the other picture it looked different to me. I just saw the dark blue tint on the whole body sorry. Did not see the brown.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Its ok CB we all make mistakes


----------

